# Mir fehlt hier die TeX Schiene inkl. LaTeX



## kwoxer (17. Mai 2010)

Ich fände es schön wenn bei den Tutorials demnächst noch eine LaTeX Abteilung erscheint.

Kann mit etlichen Videos da einen kleinen Einstieg bieten. Aber auch sonst gibt es viele, die LaTeX lernen wollen. 

Evtl. würde das hier dem Forum bzw. Tutorial-Datenbank gut tun.


Denkt einmal drüber nach.

Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Mai 2010)

Hi kwoxer,

gerne nehmen wir in unsere Inbox deine Tutorials auf. Und hierbei ist es auch kein Problem, 
eine neue Kategorie zu eröffnen, wenn es die Anzahl der Videos erfordert. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## kwoxer (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bin hier nicht allzu aktiv. Kannst du mir erklären was die Inbox hier darstellt?

Ihr könntet auch ruhig einmal ein neues Grafik-Update hier vornehmen. Die Page ist irgendwie  nicht so wirklich transparent und sehr verschachtelt.

Aber danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn du ein Tutorials geschrieben hast und es auf unserer Seite veröffentlichen willst,
gehst du in die Inbox, wo alle eingereichten Tutorials landen. 

Dort werden sie von den Moderatoren redaktionell überprüft und werden anschließend 
in den "richtigen" Tutorialsbereich verschoben, so dass diese dann von jedermann ein-
gesehen werden können.

Solltest du noch weitere Fragen dazu haben: Nur zu. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## kwoxer (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ahh ok jetzt habe ich das System verstanden. =)

Gut werde ich demnächst dann machen.

Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Mai 2010)

Dominik hat hier auch noch mal eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben: 
=> Anleitung zur Veröffentlichung von Tutorials


----------



## kwoxer (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ja das hatte ich schon gelesen.

Aber nochmals danke.

Und auch nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön an meinen negativen Bewerter =)

Grüße


----------

